# Well Dressed Skeleton stirring a Cauldron



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Just like the title describes.










Video of him stirring here


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Love it Dave! Nice details and built to last.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Love him Dave......
You have a great eye for fabric.....not to mention your sculpts...Outstanding


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

What's he doing stirring the cauldron? He looks like he's ready for a night on the town.

Looks awesome. Very well done.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

He's cute. Great job.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love him. But I have to admit, as much as I was looking at him, I was looking over his shoulder to see what else came from that twisted mind of yours. You never let me down.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Super nice. Love the red tie.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, I too love this guy - wonderfully detailed - and did the same thing Scareme did - started looking at the little creatures populating the shelves behind him


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You can just box him up and send him straight to me.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

very cute!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

This guy is really too cute... love your work...


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Dave, you have the coolest style, very quirky and I love it!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok, before I tell you what my favorite thing about this prop is, I need to tell you how much I adore your sculpts, always have and always will. There is more character in your pieces than my teen age son could conjure up in a year. The layers and textures on this piece make it all the more striking, its just an awesome sculpt.

NOW, my most favorite part is the stirring motion - so fluid, not fake, somehow it doesnt convey that it is any kind of predictable motor - maybe it is the proportions, but wow, I'm just impressed with the arms, the angles, and the fluidity. Just so very impressive, Dave - you are one of my all time favorites!!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thank you Dixie and Dubbax3


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Nice work Dave! This is right up my alley.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

simply awesome!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I love him and want him if you ever want to sale him let me know.
He is awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

halloween71 said:


> I love him and want him if you ever want to sale him let me know.
> He is awesome!


(He's in Dave's Etsy store as we speak)


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

very cool, love this guy!! fantastic detail!!!


----------

